# Some pics...



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

Took her out and stopped by the local Audi/Porsche dealer and my buddy took some shots...not the best, but deal with it
































check out the rest at http://photobucket.com/albums/v654/Nateblizzy/










_Modified by Nateblizzy at 9:34 PM 3-28-2005_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Some pics... (Nateblizzy)*

Piccy and linky no worky


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Some pics... (PerL)*

fixed?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Some pics... (Nateblizzy)*

Yep, link works, pic doesnt, probably because Webshots doesnt allow hotlinking.


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Some pics... (PerL)*

okay, fixed even though the UrS4 wasnt washed before the pics were taken... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

